# Does anybody care about the Trump Deficit.



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.

Trump inherited ~$500 B/yr deficit and has run that to $1.2+ T/yr.  Massive increase.

We have gotten a nice pop from it (democrats can learn something from that), but in the end it is just a US government debt fueled pop that is unsustainable.

Is it that republicans are just uninformed, uneducated, niave, or don't care about the massive increase in government debt.


Question can we run a country like this increasing the annual deficits by 150% a year and expect to have a country in 10-20 years???

Now we see how Bush took a budget surplus and turned it into a financial meltdown.

I ask Trump supporters this:

Do you think it is OK to increase the annual budget deficit from $500B to $1.2T+


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 23, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.
> 
> Trump inherited ~$500 B/yr deficit and has run that to $1.2+ T/yr.  Massive increase.
> 
> ...


Partisans (party irrelevant) are hypocrites.

The GOP, for example, claims to be the party of fiscal responsibility, yet they spend like a 16 year old girl with daddy's Gold Card.  They claim to be the party of personal responsibility, yet they blame their spending on the Democrats.

They are mal-informed, conned, and very obedient.
.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.
> 
> Trump inherited ~$500 B/yr deficit and has run that to $1.2+ T/yr.  Massive increase.
> 
> ...



*Debt causes recessions. Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.*

Really?

What was the deficit when we had the dot-com bubble recession?

What was the deficit when we had the real-estate bubble recession?


----------



## Toro (Jul 23, 2019)

The GOP tax cuts have added hundreds of billions to the deficit.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 23, 2019)

What was the deficit during the steep recession after WWII?


----------



## Oddball (Jul 23, 2019)

Toro said:


> The GOP tax cuts have added hundreds of billions to the deficit.


danielpaulos, izzat you?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 23, 2019)

Is anyone going to inform the OP about the difference between the Debt and the Deficit?


----------



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Is anyone going to inform the OP about the difference between the Debt and the Deficit?


No, typically some form of excess debt causes a recession whether it be corporate, personal, bad mortgage, government, etc.  So I meant what I said.


----------



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.
> ...



*What was the deficit when we had the real-estate bubble recession*


The US deficit was high as Bush had just ran the budget surplus into a big deficit, but more importantly bad real estate debt was a major contributor to that recession as I stated too much debt of some form causes recessions, which was the exact case there. thank you


----------



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Is anyone going to inform the OP about the difference between the Debt and the Deficit?


I guess you think that Trump's deficits are sustainable and we should just keep on increasing them at 150+% percent rates until they are $20 Trillion each year, which is the pace that Trump has us on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



*The US deficit was high *

The recession started in 2007, how high was the deficit that year?

*real estate debt was a major contributor to that recession as I stated too much debt of some form causes recessions,*

That's weird, you only mentioned government debt in your OP.


----------



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Directly from my OP:

Debt causes recessions. Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.  

sorry bud, nice try though.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



Both recessions started during years with low government deficits.


----------



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Directly from my OP:

Debt causes recessions. Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.


DEBT OF SOME FORM. in 2007 we had bad mortgage debt, now we have bad corporate debt and government debt. 

Where did I say it had to solely be government debt????????????

Why are you having so much trouble with this, this is pretty simple???  This is just like the bonds, you have a serious problem comprehending simple concepts.


----------



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




That's weird, you only mentioned government debt in your OP.

Re-read the OP, I directly said:
Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.

Again why are you having so much trouble with this?  Can you read?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...




*Debt causes recessions. Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.*

Yup, some form.

* Trump inherited ~$500 B/yr deficit and has run that to $1.2+ T/yr. Massive increase.*

Government deficit.

* We have gotten a nice pop from it (democrats can learn something from that), but in the end it is just a US government debt fueled pop that is unsustainable.*

Government debt

* Is it that republicans are just uninformed, uneducated, niave, or don't care about the massive increase in government debt.*

Government debt

*Question can we run a country like this increasing the annual deficits by 150% a year and expect to have a country in 10-20 years???*​
Government deficit

*
Now we see how Bush took a budget surplus and turned it into a financial meltdown.*

Government

* I ask Trump supporters this:

Do you think it is OK to increase the annual budget deficit from $500B to $1.2T+ *

Government deficit.

Yes, upon further review I see how you didn't mean to just talk about government debt/deficits.


----------



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


How about the first sentence of the post:

Debt causes recessions. Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.

You just proved my point perfectly, in 2007 mortgage debt caused the recession. In 2020 government debt will cause the recession.

As I said in the first sentence of the opening post:

_ Too much debt of some form causes most recessions._


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 23, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.
> 
> Trump inherited ~$500 B/yr deficit and has run that to $1.2+ T/yr.  Massive increase.
> 
> ...




Yes, I am concerned about the deficit.  There's plenty of blame to go around.  I imagine that if Trump tried to cut spending, the Democrats would object.  I can only wonder what the current deficit would be if Hillary had won and if Democrats controlled both houses.  Considering Hillary's promise to import HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of Syrians, I have no doubt that the deficit would be _considerably _higher.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 23, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Now we see how Bush took a budget surplus and turned it into a financial meltdown.



It wasn't Bush's fault that the federal government chose to provide loans to millions of people that couldn't pay them.  In fact, Bush warned them and they ignored him, not that you care, of course.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



*How about the first sentence of the post:

Debt causes recessions. *

Yup. Some form, and then the next 6 times you mention debt, you pointed to government debt.
How many references to corporate or mortgage debt? Oh, right, zero. DURR

*In 2020 government debt will cause the recession.*

How's that? Government going to default?
Which ones?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 24, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone going to inform the OP about the difference between the Debt and the Deficit?
> ...


I was correct.  You do not know the difference between them.

BTW, I am one of the few people here to go after Trump for spending (deficits).  Unlike the Democrats who ignore spending (deficits) when they are in charge, and whine like little bitches when Repulican's spend (Deficits).

All during the Obama administration, the progressive and democrat fluffed off the excessive spending (deficit) saying it was sustainable.  It wasn't until austerity measures forced by the republican's partial shutdown of the government over a period of two years that brought spending (deficits) down.

Meanwhile, the 10 trillion dollar debt accumulated by ALL the presidents going back to the beginning of government debt was dwarfed by the addition of another 10 trillion dollars to the debt through the Porkulus package set up by Bush and implemented by Obama.

We CANNOT continue to spend 1.2t dollars (deficit) over the amount of taxes we collect. 

So, the solution is to prioritize spending and eliminate that which is not specifically stated in the Constitution.

Get back to Me when you learn the difference between debt and deficit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 24, 2019)

There was never a "surplus" under Bill "drop trou" Clinton because the national debt of USA.INC can never be paid off because every Federal Reserve note borrowed into existence has interest attached to it. That is why this fiat currency system has to expand exponentially in order to service the debt created by credit extension of a central bank that has an empty vault. The ONLY time America was debt free was under President Jackson that refused to renew the charter of the central bank owned by European bankers. You should know this stuff before you go shooting off at the mouth.

Consider yourself "schooled".


----------



## DOTR (Jul 24, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.
> 
> Trump inherited ~$500 B/yr deficit and has run that to $1.2+ T/yr.  Massive increase.
> 
> ...



Don’t money bills originate in the House?


----------



## DOTR (Jul 24, 2019)

Toro said:


> The GOP tax cuts have added hundreds of billions to the deficit.



I would think spending, rather than not taxing, causes deficits.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 24, 2019)

I care. To me it's the hallmark of an irresponsible president and congress.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes, it bothers me, and Trump previously said he wouldn't sign another huge spending Bill from CONGRESS.  However, if he doesn't sign it, the Democrats and MEDIA solely BLAME HIM for "shutting down the government".  

So, what battles should he pick?  He knows he won't win this one right now.  Progressives (Democrats) and the Media had NO problem with Obama's huge spending, and huge DEBT.  His multiple Trillion dollar payments to UNIONS and cronies called a "Stimulus" were anything but.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 24, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Yes, it bothers me, and Trump previously said he wouldn't sign another huge spending Bill from CONGRESS.  However, if he doesn't sign it, the Democrats and MEDIA solely BLAME HIM for "shutting down the government".
> 
> So, what battles should he pick?  He knows he won't win this one right now.  Progressives (Democrats) and the Media had NO problem with Obama's huge spending, and huge DEBT.  His multiple Trillion dollar payments to UNIONS and cronies called a "Stimulus" were anything but.



I think there's plenty of areas to find cuts all the same. At least Trump is talking about cuts in the second term; but I think that's probably virtue signaling to the base. Word came out he did no new wall building either.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jul 24, 2019)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it bothers me, and Trump previously said he wouldn't sign another huge spending Bill from CONGRESS.  However, if he doesn't sign it, the Democrats and MEDIA solely BLAME HIM for "shutting down the government".
> ...



Yes, he is just virtue signaling to his base, but he does have more leverage second term as he does not have to worry about re-election.  However, without the House, Congress can't pass any spending cut bills, and the Republicans sometimes talk a good game but rarely do anything.

Let's face it.  BOTH parties like spending and bigger government.  It gives them more power, and more wealth.  Fiscal Conservatism is DEAD.  We will have to live with more deficits, and more DEBT.  At some point it will become unsustainable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> There was never a "surplus" under Bill "drop trou" Clinton because the national debt of USA.INC can never be paid off because every Federal Reserve note borrowed into existence has interest attached to it. That is why this fiat currency system has to expand exponentially in order to service the debt created by credit extension of a central bank that has an empty vault. The ONLY time America was debt free was under President Jackson that refused to renew the charter of the central bank owned by European bankers. You should know this stuff before you go shooting off at the mouth.
> 
> Consider yourself "schooled".



*the national debt of USA.INC can never be paid off because every Federal Reserve note borrowed into existence has interest attached to it. *

What makes you feel FRNs are borrowed into existence? Who borrows FRNs?
I have FRNs with no interest attached. How did I manage that?


----------



## Picaro (Jul 24, 2019)

Going to take time to rebuild the tax base after so many decades of off-shoring productivity. Allowing immigration to balloon the population from some 200 million to 340 million, mostly uneducated and unproductive foreigners also strains infrastructure and bankrupts social safety nets. Why right and left wing pols both want to give massive tax breaks to unearned income while jacking them up on earned income is the question. Tariffs only brought in some $41 billion in 2018; that source needs to increase several times over.


----------



## Paul Motter (Jul 29, 2019)

Toro said:


> The GOP tax cuts have added hundreds of billions to the deficit.



"Hundreds of Billions" OMG - that would last this government almost three hours.

Seriously - the national debt has skyrocketed but as Regan said "we owe it to ourselves". Anyway - the best way to clear away national debt is not by raising taxes on the wealthy (that would also bring in 100s of Billions), but to grow the national tax base by getting more people employed and getting the economy rolling. 

It is sad to say that Trump was right that NAFTA and the TPP were both horrible ideas that sent jobs overseas. Jobs are what this country needs to solve the debt - not more taxes.  Cutting back on freebies would not hurt either. As someone said, the progressives now want to just print money and give it away. That is the true road to ruin.

We have a system that works because we honor our debt, we track it and we have taken steps to reduce it (do you recall words "Normalization" coming up in any Fed speak lately?) They paid back several trillions of dollars, but then they decided the economy was slowing down as a result, so now they are talking about cuttung rates again.


----------



## caddo kid (Aug 12, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.
> 
> Trump inherited ~$500 B/yr deficit and has run that to $1.2+ T/yr.  Massive increase.
> 
> ...




Republicans always piss, bitch, and moan that deficits are evil; blah, blah, blah, but only when the DemonRats are forcing up deficits. Now that Trump is setting record after record deficit all of a sudden deficits NO LONGER MATTER.

When the power once again  shifts in DC, Republicans will once again scream, "DEFICITS!!!"


----------



## Jets (Aug 12, 2019)

Always cared about the deficit and didn’t care which party was in power. The corporate establishment does not care about reducing deficits and dealing with the debt. Neither party is going to do more than quibble over spending.  It makes for great campaign rhetoric....


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 12, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.
> 
> Trump inherited ~$500 B/yr deficit and has run that to $1.2+ T/yr.  Massive increase.
> 
> ...


/—-/ The debt belongs to Congress, not the president. You big dope.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 12, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Debt causes recessions.  Too much debt of some form causes most recessions.
> ...



*Now that Trump is setting record after record deficit*

What are you mewling about?
Obama's 2009, 2010 and 2011 deficits are the records.


----------

